# Son après installation IOS 4.2



## dreamer5000 (25 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
après avoir installé ios 4.2 je n'ai plus de son dans certaines applications sur mon Ipad, par exemple les Vidéos dans VLC ou encore France 24 et plusieurs jeux ( pour ces applications je n'ai pas la possibilité de régler le volume)
Par contre je peux regarder les vidéos Youtube,  écouter la musique et les Podcasts sans perte de son. Pouvez vous m'ai der s'il vous plait?


----------



## arbaot (25 Novembre 2010)

la solution est probablement là : http://forums.macg.co/ipad/ios4-2-1-verrouillage-horizontal-nexiste-plus-511322.html


----------



## dreamer5000 (26 Novembre 2010)

arbaot a dit:


> la solution est probablement là : http://forums.macg.co/ipad/ios4-2-1-verrouillage-horizontal-nexiste-plus-511322.html



Merci


----------

